# A renunciation of man’s own righteousness



## MW (Sep 22, 2015)

Thomas Halyburton, The Great Concern of Salvation (Works, p. 137):

Believing has in it a renunciation of man’s own righteousness. The natural man goes about with the carnal Jews, who were “ignorant of the righteousness of God, to establish his own righteousness, not submitting to the righteousness of God.” But the believer rejects this, and owns with the church, Isa. 64:6, “We are as an unclean thing, and all our righteousnesses are as filthy rags.” The believer sees his righteousness all ragged. He sees here one duty wanting, and there another entirely a-missing, which makes his righteousness no better than a ragged coat, which is full of holes: and he sees what remains to be all defiled; there is some wanting, and what is not so is filthy. The best fall short of, and are entirely deficient as to the practice of some duties: and filthiness adheres and cleaves to what they do perform: therefore they renounce their own righteousness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

